# What are our best experiences in life?



## sun_after_the_rain (Feb 26, 2008)

Curious-

What do we 'live for'?

What are the experiences we have, that re-new our faith in life, that make us feel blessed, inspired, lucky.

What are the deepest feelings we have? When we feel a very real part in the world?

Moments when we don't even need to try- because they just happen?

Things that we believe we 'love'?

Something that we might not even be able to find words for?

Look forward to hearing...thanks.


----------



## rosedragon (Feb 26, 2008)

sun_after_the_rain said:


> What do we 'live for'?


It is different to every people and sometimes people just talking about their life purpose while they done almost nothing towards it. Mine, I want to do something for the world, make a good change, and since I'm bad at socializations and perks I got, I decide to be a writer.



sun_after_the_rain said:


> What are the experiences we have, that re-new our faith in life, that make us feel blessed, inspired, lucky.


What inspire me usually books (especially fictions, cuz they able to hypnotize, hahaa) and chat friends. I recognize what I could be a writer from a friend on the game world (after that we also met in real life).
What re-new my faith and blessing I got is when I fully broken because everyone turns their back from me but I'm saved by new believe screaming from my heart.
Lucky that when I start positive thinkings about writing and send my CV to a game magazine, I'm accepted, the boss offer other job at local IT news website, and they are easy jobs to done.



sun_after_the_rain said:


> What are the deepest feelings we have? When we feel a very real part in the world?


Deepest feeling? I thought it always love. I feel I'm the very part of the world when I get my works appreciated or when I go to natural environments.



sun_after_the_rain said:


> Moments when we don't even need to try- because they just happen?


Oh bad things just happen if we don't try anything. Good things come from positive mind that give us conscious/unconscious good acts.



sun_after_the_rain said:


> Things that we believe we 'love'?


I love artworks, I love knowledges, and I love the world.




sun_after_the_rain said:


> Something that we might not even be able to find words for?


I can't find short, correct, understandable words that describe the God in my perspective.

How about yours?


----------



## sun_after_the_rain (Feb 26, 2008)

I suppose the things i live for are-

A really good friendship where not only do u like them u know they like u too. I used to have a friend like this but she is not with us anymore.

Getting a great compliment from someone that u didn't know they felt about you.

Boys. About how they can make u feel really special.

When someone laughs at your jokes and tells you you have a great sense of humour 

When u laugh spontaeously when u are really enjoying yourself.

When you go to bed and it feels so nice to have such a cosy place to sleep, away from any dangers.

When u accomplish something u thought u would never be able to do.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 26, 2008)

Children. My wife.

Sharing my life and experiences and what I have learned with other people. Learning from them.

Helping others. Feeling like I am making a difference.

The forest. Running water. The sky - in the day and at night. Rain on the roof.

Music.

Learning something new.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 27, 2008)

Giving birth to my children

Being a student & teacher in life

Sharing my life with someone that brings out the best in me,my husband

Feeling the coolness of the woods on a hot summer day

A smile from a stranger

Knowing that each morning is a new day,to try something new,to laugh and grow


----------



## sun_after_the_rain (Feb 28, 2008)

lallieth said:


> Knowing that each morning is a new day,to try something new,to laugh and grow



I think that is awesome.


----------



## braveheart (Feb 28, 2008)

Expressing myself creatively.

Making a real connection with another human being.

The relief that comes after making it through a turbulent emotional episode, and the strength I gain from that. The total miracle of.. making it through. 

Using my insight, skills and compassion to help others.


----------

